# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to Find the Perfect Emoji Using the Command Line

## sangseo

Emoji have been on the rise recently in various forms of communication. From peppering your tweets with relevant emoji to texting a friend an emoji that says more than words ever could, they’ve become rampant and don’t seem to be slowing down.

Sometimes, though, you just don’t know which emoji is right for the situation, especially if you’re still not sure what every emoji means.

For those times, a new tool that you can run from the command line, called *Emoj,* is there to give you some emoji assistance in a fun, geeky way. It works best on macOS, but runs on Linux too.


I can type a reply within 10 secs but take 20 secs to select a perfect emoji???

— Pragya_S (@pragya_as) July 3, 2016
​
The tool can be found on the developer’s GitHub page, but you’ll actually get started by installling Node.js from its official page.

Once that’s installed on your system, open a terminal by first pressing *Command + Space* to open Spotlight, followed by typing *Terminal* to open a command line. Now, type this command to install Emoj:

npm install --global emoj


Now, you can simply type *“emoj [text]”* to search for an emoji that matches what you’ve typed. While goofy, it’s a quick way to find emoji that match what you’re thinking. And you don’t have to be scared of the command line — this is easy!


If i suddenly stopped typing in a middle of replying to you,

Please understand tht I'm struggling to find the perfect emoji.

Sincerely, me

— amoeba (@baemss) June 29, 2016
​
Unfortunately, this tool doesn’t really work on Windows (as discussed by many users in an issue thread), but we’ve shown you how to access emoji in Windows 10, so all is not lost!

In addition, because Linux displays emoji in black and white, the developer of Emoj recommends you check out Emoji One if you’re rocking a Linux install.

*Have you found any useful emoji from this Terminal app? Let us know your favorites in the comments!*

Image Credit: photototo via Shutterstock.com

----------

